# Enveronment ppt



## احمد ابو جلال (26 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل 
في الموقع التالي تجدون مجموعة من العروض التقديمية المفيدة في شأن البيئة
http://science.pppst.com/environment.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي أحمد على الموقع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي أحمد على الموقع


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (6 ديسمبر 2010)

للرفع................


----------

